# A couple of my more recent projects



## Pumpkinfarmer (Aug 4, 2008)

I hope I am doing this right and these go here.

Here are some pics of what I have worked on recently.










My tombstone altar










My lego monsters










One of my signs


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I've seen your stuff before on some of the project web sites. Nice stuff. Those Lego guys are great. They look authentic.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Cool, those lego guys do look just like real legos!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

hey PF..I was just looking at your pics on the altar at HS..Great Job
those lego guys are fun.
i like your sign too!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very cool! My man would LOOOOOVE those Lego monsters.  He collects Lego.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

You had me at the Lego monsters then you out did yoursef with the zombie sign!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I want that SIGN


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Lotus said:


> I want that SIGN


Me too....very cool!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!! Those Lego Monsters are too cute!! Love the sign too.. Very nice...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work on the altar ... I love those Lego monsters! The sign is a great idea, I might need to steal that for this year!


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Very nice! I love the Lego vampire! Too cool!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

everything looks awesome.

Absolutely love the sign


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

mmmmm the sign is cool


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Everything looks great - I want that sign too!!


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

I totally need a Zombie X-ing sign!!!


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

dude I love the sign.
I may have to steal that one...since I already stole a real road sign to put it on









don't worry it was a victim less crime...I hope:devil:


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

coolness!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Neat stuff! I like your sign, it looks just like mine but better lol


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I love the sign too. I wonder if I have any yellow paint


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work farmer


----------

